# Running Wilde on FX



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

I missed this: looks like they are burning off the first run episodes on FX: Thursday nights.

jdg


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

JohnDG said:


> I missed this: looks like they are burning off the first run episodes on FX: Thursday nights.
> 
> jdg


Poor F/X. A terrible show.

I watched the first two episodes and lost 25 IQ points.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ARGH, I forgot... Are they re-running the episodes?


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

mattack said:


> ARGH, I forgot... Are they re-running the episodes?


No, and they have pushed them to one showing only on Friday night. Looks like the ratings were truly suck-worthy.

jdg


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So I guess I will have missed only one ep. Hopefully netflix will get it so I can get the missed one.


----------

